# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Nouveau Directeur des oprations renforce lquipe de direction de Welcome Real-time

## Metia Silke Nuetten

*Ludovic Houri, nouveau Directeur des oprations, sera charg de la direction des ventes mondiales, du marketing produit, du dveloppement ainsi que des quipes techniques*

Aix-en-Provence, France, 2 septembre 2010  Welcome Real-time, leader mondial en matire de solutions innovantes de fidlit, a annonc aujourdhui la nomination de Ludovic Houri au poste de Directeur des oprations. Dans cette nouvelle fonction, Ludovic Houri sera charg de la direction des ventes mondiales, du marketing produit, du dveloppement ainsi que des quipes techniques. Bas dans les bureaux parisiens de Welcome Real-time, Ludovic Houri sera  la tte des quipes dAix-en-Provence, de Singapour et galement des bureaux internationaux de vente de Welcome. En tant que Directeur des oprations, il reportera directement  Franois Dutray, Prsident Directeur Gnral de Welcome Real-time. 

Fort dune exprience de plus de 20 ans dans lindustrie des paiements, Ludovic Houri a occup plusieurs postes de direction en France, en Allemagne, en Angleterre et aux Pays-Bas. Dans son dernier poste en date, Ludovic Houri tait Directeur de la division  commerants internationaux  chez First Data, un des principaux fournisseurs de solutions technologiques pour le commerce lectronique. Avant de rejoindre First Data en 2002, Ludovic a travaill douze ans pour American Express, o il a notamment occup la fonction de responsable du dveloppement commercial pour Global Network Services, dpartement charg des transactions financires avec tierce. 

Interrog sur sa nouvelle fonction, Ludovic Houri nous confie :  Welcome Real-time propose une solution innovante qui permet aux banques, aux commerants et autres organisations de susciter et de dvelopper la fidlit de leurs clients, tout en dveloppant leur activit. Les opportunits de croissance dans ce secteur sont grandes car il est impratif pour les entreprises et les institutions financires de garantir ladhsion et la rtention de ses clients. Jai hte de prendre mes nouvelles fonctions et diriger les quipes de sorte que nous travaillions le plus efficacement possible sur le dveloppement de solutions innovantes de fidlit . 

Franois Dutray, Prsident Directeur Gnral de Welcome Real-time, se flicite :  Ludovic possde une exprience considrable de lindustrie des paiements. Par ailleurs, il a occup plusieurs postes de direction et a dj fait ses preuves dans la direction dquipes internationales bases dans des pays diffrents. Il tait donc le candidat idal au poste de Directeur des oprations. La nomination de Ludovic Houri sinscrit dans notre stratgie globale de renforcement des ventes mondiales, du marketing produit, du dveloppement ainsi que des quipes techniques afin de garantir une approche stratgique dans toutes les rgions du monde. Nous sommes ravis que Ludovic ait accept de rejoindre nos quipes et sommes convaincus quil constituera un atout certain  notre entreprise . 

*
A propos de Welcome Real-time*

Welcome Real-time (Welcome), leader mondial reconnu en matire ddition de logiciels de fidlit, offre des solutions innovantes pour les institutions financires, les commerants et autres organisations ayant besoin de fidliser sa clientle. Par sa solution XLS, Welcome offre aux entreprises la possibilit de mettre en place des programmes de fidlit et de marketing  en temps rel , d'agir sur le comportement d'achat de leurs clients et d'amliorer ainsi leur rentabilit et leur croissance  long terme. Le sige social de Welcome est situ  Aix-en-Provence. Cre en 1996, lentreprise bnficie dsormais dune connaissance approfondie dans le domaine de la fidlit et compte aujourdhui des clients dans plus de 30 pays au monde. Pour en savoir plus sur la socit, visitez le site www.welcome-rt.com

----------

